# mud



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

PLanning to make a trip west wed/thur. Has anyone been on the water that can tell me if the satellite pics are at all deceiving, or is there some fishable water out there now. Don't want to waste a trip if its just completely blown out, but hoping maybe its not quite as bad as the pics show. thanks Lane Anyone else gonna be out?


----------



## ecnadnus (Oct 23, 2009)

Based on satellite today looks like some fishable water off Catawba. By Wednesday and Thursday you should be able to find some great transitions. Go for it!


----------



## jeep5656 (Mar 9, 2010)

Will be up Wednesday afternoon and Thursday out of turtle creek hopping for some fish able water


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

Lots of rain coming looks like


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

And in addition to rain as of Tuesday morning 25-35 mph winds.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Yep . Spring fishing has officially been cancelled .

With the winds dying down after midday Tues I'm hopeful things clear with calm winds later in the week . 
The rain is less of a concern than the winds . It can rain alot and just make plumes . But big winds ruin a big area . 

So I'll trade the winds we've been having for calm winds and rain anytime .


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I had a buddy go out of the portage last weekend. Went 4 miles north never saw clean water. It probably has cleaned up just a hair, but we have a big front moving in again this week. Up to 1 inch of rain.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

I came up yesterday, (Oak Harbor). Put the boat in the water. Plan on fishing tomorrow. From what I’ve seen the satellite pictures are pretty accurate. 
Where do you plan on launching?


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

Csp or mazurick


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

We fished saturday and when you hit the clean water the fish were not there. The clear water was on the border north west of the bass islands. We got one on a bandit 50 back and that was it. The one we got was near starve island there was a pocket of cleaner water there but it was still very dirty. we tried around the transition of clean to dirty but just couldn't get an active pod to go. Marks were great all over in the dirty water. Water temp was 33 in the clear water and 34.7 in the dirty water so hopefully a week or 2 of sun will get things going.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I will let you know how we do. 
FYI, I didn’t see any charter boats go out this morning


----------



## Eman89so (Jun 3, 2013)

I was getting 38.1 in the mud last Friday


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I had 34 in stain water last saturday north of Kelleys . At least the satellite had it looking stained. I thought it looked pretty ugly.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Going to be a window tomorrow, anyone else going out?


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

I was.pulled the plug.....


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I will be out. Catawba probably. Happy to share.


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds good. I will be starting on the western can line. What channel are you monitoring?


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

79.


----------



## Summer School (Aug 10, 2011)

I will be out. Catawba around 9:00am. Happy to share as well.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Last modis pic showed some clean water west of islands. We will see. Good luck!


----------



## Parris Island (Mar 6, 2012)

Good luck. I’ll let you know if I get them going.


----------



## jeep5656 (Mar 9, 2010)

Will be out late afternoon evening by the cans if any one dose any good


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

If your jigging its prime time! Water clarity doesnt matter out west near Besse.


----------



## SWEET DREAMS CHARTERS (Feb 16, 2018)

As of today we are planning on heading up on Friday to splash down to begin the 2018 season weather pending to fish fri and sat i will try to keep you posted.


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Stevo said:


> If your jigging its prime time! Water clarity doesnt matter out west near Besse.


I don’t mean to offend, but how accurate is this? Is this more opinion or fact?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Petermkerling said:


> I don’t mean to offend, but how accurate is this? Is this more opinion or fact?


You can catch them jigging with 2” of visibility. Fact. Not ideal, but doable.

Key is fishing’s the swing and pounding one spot. Created commotion and peeves them off. Also spot lock or SLOW drift with dark colors. Move you jig with slower movements up and down. Also don’t be afraid to cast.


----------



## jmob (Jun 28, 2014)

Brahmabull71 said:


> You can catch them jigging with 2” of visibility. Fact. Not ideal, but doable.
> 
> Key is fishing’s the swing and pounding one spot. Created commotion and peeves them off. Also spot lock or SLOW drift with dark colors. Move you jig with slower movements up and down. Also don’t be afraid to cast.


I think he was saying we are a couple to a few weeks from what most people consider prime jigging. But yes you can catch them jigging in 2” visibility.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Tough day! Mouse, PIB, Green, E, F & G cans. Three fish! All bandits 60 back. Had a bunch of buddies out. All about the same. At the ramp seemed like same story. Hope somebody got them figured.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

jmob said:


> I think he was saying we are a couple to a few weeks from what most people consider prime jigging. But yes you can catch them jigging in 2” visibility.


Oh...it’s NOT prime time yet. Full moon Saturday, but water is too cool still. This warm rain will help!


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Good to know that water clarity doesn’t matter for jigging during the prime couple weeks. Do you find blade baits work better in muddy conditions? (The thinking being that they are more noticeable/annoying do to vibration)


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Petermkerling said:


> Good to know that water clarity doesn’t matter for jigging during the prime couple weeks. Do you find blade baits work better in muddy conditions? (The thinking being that they are more noticeable/annoying do to vibration)


Blade baits are my absolute favorite thing to fish with on the reefs period. They smash it! Capt Jay’s in Antifreeze or White Knight. I always start with them...but...HANG ON!


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

.... this weather is killing me......


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Blade baits are my absolute favorite thing to fish with on the reefs period. They smash it! Capt Jay’s in Antifreeze or White Knight. I always start with them...but...HANG ON!


#MeAlso ,I swear I get the adrenaline rush after my first Blade fish ! Shakin like buck fever, and I am 62 yrs old !


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Blade baits are my absolute favorite thing to fish with on the reefs period. They smash it! Capt Jay’s in Antifreeze or White Knight. I always start with them...but...HANG ON!


Yea h better hang in so the warf doesn’t get the fish and gear lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonkeykongOhio (May 5, 2015)

What satellite provides real-time updates?


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

Modis is daily


----------

